

Jim Lee's Rejection Letters from Marvel and DC - swampthing
http://blog.angryasianman.com/2013/11/jim-lees-rejection-letters-from-marvel.html

======
lostlogin
The postscript being handwritten is much more powerful than if it was typed. I
can almost feel the excitement that must have caused.

